# Plot Reset or Villager Reset or Etc?



## milkeh (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi guys. I just want to share stuffs. I got Francine yesterday and started plot resetting her today. I want her house beside Chrissy. Well.. I have a hard time to get her into the right spot though >.<
Then there was a time where Francine's plot was close to Chrissy. It just needs one more space forward to get her house aligned with Chrissy's house. I was screaming at that time xD I was almost there. Oh well.

I also don't want to check my campsite :< I got 10 villagers now including Francine and I'm afraid that I'll see my dreamies camping and I have no spot for them.

So.. You guys might want to share some stories about plot reset or villager reset or campsite reset?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 29, 2014)

Haven't tried plot resetting yet, but I'm going to have to soon when I adopt a dreamie (and I'm extremely frustrated that some people aren't being nice about it D: ) But I'm going to insist that you keep trying to plot reset for Francine


----------



## milkeh (Sep 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Haven't tried plot resetting yet, but I'm going to have to soon when I adopt a dreamie (and I'm extremely frustrated that some people aren't being nice about it D: ) But I'm going to insist that you keep trying to plot reset for Francine



No worries tho. I'm still plot resetting for her xD


----------



## nyannah (Sep 29, 2014)

I always end up giving up when I try plot resetting lol. They always end up parking their butts in a bad spot, either in my good flower patches or way too close to important stuff in my town and I don't have the patience to keep going after a while. pfff

You should totally keep going though! Having Chrissy and Francine right next to eachother sounds so cuteee


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think it's all that bad if she's one space away. I have two sets of villagers with houses like that and it looks fine.


----------



## milkeh (Sep 30, 2014)

nyannah said:


> I always end up giving up when I try plot resetting lol. They always end up parking their butts in a bad spot, either in my good flower patches or way too close to important stuff in my town and I don't have the patience to keep going after a while. pfff
> 
> You should totally keep going though! Having Chrissy and Francine right next to eachother sounds so cuteee



Plot resetting is tiring. It needs patience xD I will not stop plot resetting Francine.



Lav:) said:


> I don't think it's all that bad if she's one space away. I have two sets of villagers with houses like that and it looks fine.



I don't know. I'm like a perfectionist and I want their house on the same line or something xD


----------



## Sholee (Sep 30, 2014)

I've spent 90% of my ACNL life/gameplay........ plot resetting and cycling, if you looked at my game log, it's like 500 hours of gameplay and avg gameplay time is 5 minutes.

I remember plot resetting for Shari, I set up pwps all over the place but unforunately couldn't fill my town so there was like 4-5 places she kept spawning at. I kept resetting for almost a week and she NEVER spawned once in the spot i wanted her, which was next to Ankha's house. I kept resetting and BAM she spawned exactly where I wanted her, this was the FIRST time she even spawned in the area I wanted her and it was perfectly aligned to Ankha's house, I was SOOO freaking happy.


Marshal was a pain as well, he was my 10th and final dreamie and I wanted him 2 spaces away from Shari and I kept resetting for almost 2 weeks i believe, but he was always 3 spaces away, i decided to give up and deal with the 3 spaces.


----------



## milkeh (Sep 30, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I've spent 90% of my ACNL life/gameplay........ plot resetting and cycling, if you looked at my game log, it's like 500 hours of gameplay and avg gameplay time is 5 minutes.
> 
> I remember plot resetting for Shari, I set up pwps all over the place but unforunately couldn't fill my town so there was like 4-5 places she kept spawning at. I kept resetting for almost a week and she NEVER spawned once in the spot i wanted her, which was next to Ankha's house. I kept resetting and BAM she spawned exactly where I wanted her, this was the FIRST time she even spawned in the area I wanted her and it was perfectly aligned to Ankha's house, I was SOOO freaking happy.
> 
> ...



Aww  I admire your effort on plot resetting. I saw your map (which is your profile pic) and it was so nice. You lined up the houses well. 

Your efforts were not wasted.

***

I also have another story. This is a month ago. I got Friga for free and she's been my dreamie then I plot reset for her. After a few tries on getting her on a nice spot, I saw that she lined up her house with Marshal.

I was like.. "oh? okay." xD it looked nice though.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so bad with plot resetting. I just give up after a few tries because it's so tedious, I wish I was able to do it better! In my new town I am going to try to plot reset them into little squares, like 
trees trees trees trees
(houseeee)(houseeee)
walkwaaaaaaaaaaaaay
trees trees trees trees
(houseeee)(houseeee)
... that was probably so confusing.


----------



## milkeh (Sep 30, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> I'm so bad with plot resetting. I just give up after a few tries because it's so tedious, I wish I was able to do it better! In my new town I am going to try to plot reset them into little squares, like
> trees trees trees trees
> (houseeee)(houseeee)
> walkwaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> ...


I understand it c: Goodluck! It would take patience and effort.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't use streetpass and I don't play with anyone, so I've yet to acquire a 10th villager/adopt one. That means I've only ever reset for villagers. The first time, it was a snooty pattern, so I aimed to get Diana. She wasn't necessarily a dreamie, but I really liked the look of her design. Anyway, nearly 3 hours in and I couldn't even get a villager I was interested in and I was EXHAUSTED from a long day. Francine actually kept coming up A LOT. Her plot literally moved around like 5 times in a row. Anyway, I finally got Ankha. Her plot wasn't in the best spot but I was tired/don't really care about plot placement and it seemed as if she was really popular so I kept her. I love her now. She's amazing.

I was also really lucky with Bam and didn't even have to reset for him. He's in a wonderful spot too. I was too lazy to villager reset once because I already have my dream preppy and just settled for Cheri. She's alright. I hope she pings me to move soon, though. I'd rather get another dreamie.

Most recently, I did a villager reset for Marshal because I was getting a smug, and he just so happened to pop up after ONE reset (god bless!!) and his house was perfectly aligned next to Ankha's. Thank the ACNL gods.


----------



## buuunii (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been plot resetting for Merengue since two days ago.
I set up a lot of pwp on one side of my town (where I don't want villagers) but unfortunetly I forgot to set up to where the recent villagers moved out from and she keeps plotting there. It's very frustration. She's put her plot like two spaces over but I cannot give up! All my other villagers are aligned (except for lolly that butt...) and I really want to like my map. I've reset my town before because I hated my layout and I don't want to have that problem again. I really wanna go back to playing soon but it's all up to merengue D: well, and marshal. But I'm hoping he doesn't take long. Every time I've tried to plot reset someone they try to go where his house is supposed to be. So I'm hoping it's the same for him lol. Flurry was a dream. She put her plot where I wanted on like the third try. By far the quickest. Please acnl gods! Put merengue in her spot! *sobs*

But yeah. Plot resetting is s real commitment XD


----------



## milkeh (Oct 1, 2014)

Just keep on posting your story guys! I may not respond but I'm actually reading them all. 

I'm plot resetting for Francine. What makes it difficult was I haven't put pwps on some spots so this is will be a hard time for me.


----------



## Sheepette (Oct 1, 2014)

Resetting for campsites really set me up for plot resetting. It helps that I'm not terribly picky and have a couple ideas of what will "work" when starting out. Can take me a maximum of 30 minutes.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys, I end up not having Francine beside Chrissy's house >.< I have other things to do in ACNL. I put Francine in a nice spot tho.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Oct 3, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I've spent 90% of my ACNL life/gameplay........ plot resetting and cycling, if you looked at my game log, it's like 500 hours of gameplay and avg gameplay time is 5 minutes.
> 
> I remember plot resetting for Shari, I set up pwps all over the place but unforunately couldn't fill my town so there was like 4-5 places she kept spawning at. I kept resetting for almost a week and she NEVER spawned once in the spot i wanted her, which was next to Ankha's house. I kept resetting and BAM she spawned exactly where I wanted her, this was the FIRST time she even spawned in the area I wanted her and it was perfectly aligned to Ankha's house, I was SOOO freaking happy.
> 
> ...




Wow that is one nice map you got there. *slow dramatic clap


----------



## Candy83 (Oct 3, 2014)

If "Animal Crossing" doesn't fix this problem, I won't buy the next edition.

I have mentioned here that zoning is needed. And I don't believe that the "Animal Crossing" creators are lacking with information regarding how consumers play "Animal Crossing ["New Leaf"]."

This plot-resetting is a pain. It discourages having a fourth human character regularly (because of being compelled to do plot-resetting so incoming villagers do not disrupt paths).


----------



## Octopi_Kirby (Oct 4, 2014)

I find plot resetting very tiring... I have this story about Queenie and her plot mayhem.

Well, I needed a snooty villager so I decided to get Queenie in. However, it took me 2 hours to get the right spot.

Marshal's plot resetting was so much easier. He moved into the most PERFECT spot and I've been happy ever since.


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Oct 5, 2014)

I've never really been able to do much resetting yet (for some reason in my new town there's an issue where the plot just entirely disappears......). But I dunno if any of you have seen that one post on tumblr where someone had all the houses lined up in a perfect 2x4 setting on the left side of town *0*

But basically that's what I'm trying to achieve with my new town, Cobalt... I didn't realize it could take 3 weeks to get things perfect???? I am so doomed....


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 6, 2014)

I plot reset, but I get a different villager each time, so that sucks


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

I plot reset when I adopt villagers. I'm not too picky for plot placements, just as long as they aren't in my path or knocking down trees I'm good. Eugene was easy to reset (only 3 tries) but for Fuchsia it took 15 tries just to get near the spot I wanted her to go. It wasn't aligned 100 percent, but I was getting too impatient and let her stay there. Still looks nice though, which I'm happy with.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2014)

I keep trying the campsite trick but I have yet to get ANYONE in my campsite -___-


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 12, 2014)

I completely gave up on plot resetting after Marshall wouldn't choose another spot to live in every time I did. Funny enough, when I chose to give up and just went in game with my mayor, he'd chosen a different, much nicer spot


----------

